# Feeder Fish



## blazeflameinferno (Jul 27, 2011)

i cycled my tank with fish and i kept them in for feeders, will that be alright? when will they start to eat the feeders, the piranhas are only 1"-1.5" right now. all the feeders caudal fins are pretty much gone now but they still energetic and all that.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Shouldn't cause too many problems if there aren't any already. They'll probably start slowly disappearing once your natts settle in a bit.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

give them two days man and the battle begins....


----------



## blazeflameinferno (Jul 27, 2011)

they have been in a week lol


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

o man then nothing will happend..
you are gonna be the first piranha keeper with gold fish inside...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

lorteti hr said:


> o man then nothing will happend..
> you are gonna be the first piranha keeper with gold fish inside...


Lol that mad me laugh


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

The goldy's will eat your reds


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

reds will eventually pick them off. especially if you skip a day or 2 feeding them. either way, simple curiosity will end the goldfish eventually. be it a week from now, or a month.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Thats right, all in due time. Some ppl have had dither fish in with the piranhas for months on end. The end result is always the same though, one day they will be gone, lol.


----------

